# Astrakhan. Russia.



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan - is a major city in southern European Russia and the administrative center of Astrakhan Oblast. The city lies on two banks of the Volga River, close to where it discharges into the Caspian Sea at an altitude of 28 meters (92 ft) below sea level. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrakhan
Population: 520,339 inhabitants
Founded - 1558*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3206373/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3473343/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4152946/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4184007/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4251319/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70960150










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70960311










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70960347










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=57&with_photo_id=70960208&order=date_desc&user=6631460










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=61&with_photo_id=70960070&order=date_desc&user=6631460










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=63&with_photo_id=70960004&order=date_desc&user=6631460










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70960034


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90066377










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91462016










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90966765


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96819738










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96871256










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3011342










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2834736










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96870966










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96870950










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96870563










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96870957


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://mordolff.livejournal.com/39812.html


----------



## Iredhne (Oct 1, 2013)

A desert city mean there is no rivers no lakes no natural greeny places dusty weather


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/534602?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/534271?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/534269?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/537053?page=2










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/537340?page=3










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/537341?page=3










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/537497?page=3


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice images!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52102331










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52102299










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52102732










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52101474










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52100699










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52101121


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan State Opera and Ballet Theatre*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/s.b.izum/view/488929?page=0&search_author=s.b.izum&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/s.b.izum/view/495051?page=0&search_author=s.b.izum&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79313526










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79310200










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79310315










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79310262










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79309502


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9474/140844051.f/0_bcda9_10aa24d9_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6508/140844051.2/0_8d09f_95c666f0_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6407/140844051.2/0_8d09d_32b4ef04_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6507/140844051.1/0_8ae6d_a8206db5_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6605/140844051.2/0_8d09e_68231c6c_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6604/140844051.2/0_8ca23_e9e22577_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6408/140844051.2/0_8d09c_85dd1899_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6406/140844051.1/0_89daf_4ab33938_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.komarkelov.ru/gallery/gorod/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan Kremlin*










http://www.love-astrakhan.ru/img/100000125.jpg










http://www.love-astrakhan.ru/img/100000137.jpg










http://www.love-astrakhan.ru/img/100000680.jpg










http://www.love-astrakhan.ru/img/100000114.jpg










http://www.love-astrakhan.ru/img/100000686.jpg










http://www.love-astrakhan.ru/img/100000693.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/e-polonskiy/view/873257?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/e-polonskiy/view/873258?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/e-polonskiy/view/873276?page=1










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/e-polonskiy/view/873299?page=2


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/eduard05031961/view/562965?page=0&search_author=eduard05031961&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/eduard05031961/view/869255?page=6&search_author=eduard05031961&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/eduard05031961/view/607567?page=2&search_author=eduard05031961&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/eduard05031961/view/577706?page=4&search_author=eduard05031961&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/eduard05031961/view/705402?page=0&search_author=eduard05031961&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/n.koryakina2011/view/516556?page=12&search_author=n.koryakina2011&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/n.koryakina2011/view/348625?page=26&search_author=n.koryakina2011&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/n.koryakina2011/view/520004?page=9&search_author=n.koryakina2011&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/n.koryakina2011/view/517107?page=36&search_author=n.koryakina2011&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/ngdream/view/447497?page=42&search_author=ngdream&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/ngdream/view/466576?page=56&search_author=ngdream&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/ngdream/view/584047?page=67&search_author=ngdream&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/ngdream/view/588192?page=33&search_author=ngdream&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/abezug/view/631572?page=0&search_author=abezug&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/abezug/view/631569?page=1&search_author=abezug&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/abezug/view/631570?page=2&search_author=abezug&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/abezug/view/631568?page=3&search_author=abezug&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/alexbashkin/view/319358?page=0&search_author=alexbashkin&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/alexbashkin/view/458014?page=0&search_author=alexbashkin&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/alexbashkin/view/458018?page=0&search_author=alexbashkin&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/alexbashkin/view/458013?page=1&search_author=alexbashkin&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/alexbashkin/view/458016?page=1&search_author=alexbashkin&how=week&type=image#preview


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan - is a major city in southern European Russia and the administrative center of Astrakhan Oblast. The city lies on two banks of the Volga River, close to where it discharges into the Caspian Sea at an altitude of 28 meters (92 ft) below sea level. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrakhan
Population: 520,339 inhabitants
Founded - 1558*










http://ramka-07.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/742/374957










http://ramka-07.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/742/432166










http://ramka-07.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/742/375110










http://s020.radikal.ru/i706/1401/4c/139a52d01ec4.jpg










http://s005.radikal.ru/i212/1401/bb/eb45893d688f.jpg










http://ramka-07.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/742/376038










http://s019.radikal.ru/i630/1401/dc/ef0dcd990f24.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/astrakhanfoto/view/570027?page=17&search_author=astrakhanfoto&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/astrakhanfoto/view/570021?page=17&search_author=astrakhanfoto&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/astrakhanfoto/view/570025?page=1&search_author=astrakhanfoto&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/astrakhanfoto/view/570022?page=2&search_author=astrakhanfoto&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/astrakhanfoto/view/568705?page=14&search_author=astrakhanfoto&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/astrakhanfoto/view/568715?page=15&search_author=astrakhanfoto&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://savepic.net/4416488.jpg










http://savepic.net/4410344.jpg










http://savepic.net/4407276.jpg










http://savepic.net/4408296.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5638/104655033.8b/0_96af6_9552b3b_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5639/104655033.8a/0_96aed_c7532844_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4133/104655033.8b/0_96afe_b6336511_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4118/104655033.8b/0_96afc_3a186d35_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4128/104655033.8a/0_96af4_4096f98e_orig


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Astrakhan


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Landscapes of Astrakhan oblast*
































































http://mordolff.livejournal.com/38519.html#cutid1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://savepic.net/4558539.jpg










http://savepic.net/4570827.jpg










http://savepic.net/4544203.jpg










http://savepic.net/4532939.jpg










http://savepic.net/4531915.jpg










http://savepic.net/4538059.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Astrakhan, once again


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/io13v/view/854808?page=16&search_author=io13v&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/io13v/view/698886?page=4










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/io13v/view/1249960?page=7










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/io13v/view/555465?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/io13v/view/1243586?page=2


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i515/1403/14/094574437e5c.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i524/1403/eb/2e1404c542b5.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i505/1403/a7/2b171de2f06e.jpg










http://s005.radikal.ru/i212/1403/6e/93cd1063a989.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i505/1403/76/ffc0f798680d.jpg










http://s002.radikal.ru/i199/1403/55/6d63793a5b3b.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/id3619821?z=photo3619821_313228865%2Fphotos3619821










http://vk.com/id3619821?z=photo3619821_288932849%2Fphotos3619821










http://vk.com/id3619821?z=photo3619821_305273496%2Fphotos3619821










http://vk.com/id3619821?z=photo3619821_305987918%2Fphotos3619821


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/id3619821?z=photo3619821_294617444%2Fphotos3619821


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73921430










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70959966










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70959910










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70959866










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70959826


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/id162501483?z=photo162501483_291160024%2Fphotos162501483










http://vk.com/id162501483?z=photo162501483_291159944%2Fphotos162501483










http://vk.com/id162501483?z=photo162501483_291160008%2Fphotos162501483










http://vk.com/id162501483?z=photo162501483_291160005%2Fphotos162501483










http://vk.com/id162501483?z=photo162501483_291160001%2Fphotos162501483










http://vk.com/id162501483?z=photo162501483_291159997%2Fphotos162501483


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_325306622%2Fwall-37473293_470696










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_325306624%2Fwall-37473293_470696










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_325306621%2Fwall-37473293_470696










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_325306623%2Fwall-37473293_470696










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_325306626%2Fwall-37473293_470696


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/mr_smail?z=photo23782495_264190035%2Fphotos23782495










http://vk.com/mr_smail?z=photo23782495_263835737%2Fphotos23782495










http://vk.com/mr_smail?z=photo23782495_269346916%2Fphotos23782495










http://vk.com/mr_smail?z=photo23782495_268774135%2Fphotos23782495










http://vk.com/mr_smail?z=photo23782495_268369217%2Fphotos23782495










http://vk.com/mr_smail?z=photo23782495_268332810%2Fphotos23782495










http://vk.com/mr_smail?z=photo23782495_267301310%2Fphotos23782495​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Astrakhan :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i047.radikal.ru/1404/ad/a6fad81f3ea5.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i618/1404/6f/5997527da10a.jpg










http://i056.radikal.ru/1404/d0/15b213f21bf9.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i641/1404/ca/a6bfffb760f0.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Astrakhan :cheers:


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

«Адмиралтейская» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Гейдару Алиеву» на Яндекс.Фотках


«На набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Петр Великий» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Покровский собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

«На Красной набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Улица Савушкина» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Издалека долго...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«У Гранд-отеля» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Покровский собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1404/b8/593597f8d195.jpg










http://s45.radikal.ru/i109/1404/aa/63d9befa5486.jpg










http://i057.radikal.ru/1404/1d/0b014e2bf5c2.jpg










http://s004.radikal.ru/i207/1404/8e/50fb1adde4e3.jpg










http://s002.radikal.ru/i200/1404/da/6e9f314ff8bf.jpg










http://i064.radikal.ru/1404/9d/247e750f1bb3.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually awesome, very nice photos from Astrakhan


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i047.radikal.ru/1405/83/93a91cc93120.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i711/1405/a8/3779d4e10793.jpg










http://i016.radikal.ru/1405/3a/1587e1a99912.jpg


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955153?p=6









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955264?p=6









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955265?p=6









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955355?p=6









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955566?p=6









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955568?p=6


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955790?p=7









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955789?p=7









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955788?p=7









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955736?p=6









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igorkuzik1953/view/955735?p=6


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i024.radikal.ru/1405/5e/6b9bc953c95d.jpg










http://s003.radikal.ru/i204/1405/ec/6583988ee600.jpg










http://i062.radikal.ru/1405/1d/fe6df8813f4f.jpg










http://s015.radikal.ru/i332/1405/92/fe277ee1ad1a.jpg










http://i022.radikal.ru/1405/d1/cb9ee24870a5.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/irinlinden?z=album123816057_184324620


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/irinlinden?z=album123816057_184324620


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/lekuperman?z=photo4689374_304072605%2Fphotos4689374










http://vk.com/lekuperman?z=photo4689374_290491376%2Fphotos4689374










http://vk.com/lekuperman?z=photo4689374_303102109%2Fphotos4689374










http://vk.com/lekuperman?z=photo4689374_303102089%2Fphotos4689374










http://vk.com/lekuperman?z=photo4689374_303102083%2Fphotos4689374










http://vk.com/lekuperman?z=photo4689374_303101995%2Fphotos4689374










http://vk.com/lekuperman?z=photo4689374_290491360%2Fphotos4689374


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i709/1405/5a/56a3fb77eef8.jpg










http://vk.com/photo-37473293_303938902










http://vk.com/photo-37473293_303939074










http://vk.com/photo-37473293_303938924










http://vk.com/photo-37473293_303939005


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5412/121145110.3/0_566e5_51b267cc_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4522/121145110.3/0_566e8_b011ee92_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6512/121145110.9/0_63e74_fab5672a_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6612/121145110.9/0_63e75_97db403a_orig


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i710/1405/81/336e09033683.jpg










http://s005.radikal.ru/i211/1405/84/8a2c03f0581e.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i623/1405/68/7004c5438fa8.jpg










http://s004.radikal.ru/i208/1405/8f/2a99aebc12a6.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i721/1405/f1/d24a903f6c6e.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i710/1405/63/82586f272769.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i518/1405/0a/a1e7e469793d.jpg










http://s58.radikal.ru/i160/1405/71/a6353bc8c460.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/photo-37473293_318727167










http://vk.com/photo-37473293_318378502










http://vk.com/photo-37473293_320994257










http://vk.com/photo-37473293_318727153










http://vk.com/photo-37473293_318378522


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1406/31/687645adf719.jpg










http://i024.radikal.ru/1406/82/7fae7fcd957b.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i515/1406/3b/6f8a5b8a51b6.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i630/1406/b9/ffffc7e8f0a5.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s006.radikal.ru/i213/1406/5f/592749473726.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i720/1406/25/6c0e71c5cf49.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i508/1406/be/536c307e1223.jpg










http://s51.radikal.ru/i131/1406/f2/506bfa1be3ee.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1406/cd/d3e1bc8b5c08.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i062.radikal.ru/1406/54/b03241616c65.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i629/1406/63/5340b80c0081.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i712/1406/03/5d824822fcfe.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i705/1406/26/3fceae3b91b4.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i621/1406/22/6c2723370e54.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan - is a major city in southern European Russia and the administrative center of Astrakhan Oblast. The city lies on two banks of the Volga River, close to where it discharges into the Caspian Sea at an altitude of 28 meters (92 ft) below sea level. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrakhan
Population: 520,339 inhabitants
Founded - 1558*











http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4088786/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3402689/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4498348/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4373516/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4539261/?from_member










http://i057.radikal.ru/1406/b1/8c1735187bfd.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i514/1406/a9/6463fd800dfa.jpg










http://s47.radikal.ru/i115/1406/0f/93d37ab9afa0.jpg










http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1406/57/1022c8fab598.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i639/1406/57/5f4c335ac3fb.jpg










http://i056.radikal.ru/1406/5e/0dbe76168ea4.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s015.radikal.ru/i331/1406/c1/5fff09841da6.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1406/67/2293ca0ac656.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i640/1406/a8/f1336c20fe29.jpg










http://i031.radikal.ru/1406/79/a9d18a68c5fb.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i714/1406/de/9be54599f920.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i602/1406/10/3e28adf796ad.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i718/1406/bc/55039a13942b.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1406/e2/c9adb21f8c7e.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1406/92/67da8ed7a782.jpg










http://i023.radikal.ru/1406/96/0bea573dd330.jpg










http://s57.radikal.ru/i157/1406/eb/fb4f9702439d.jpg










http://i024.radikal.ru/1406/78/df9de3c01a60.jpg










http://i017.radikal.ru/1406/f0/359bfec4fbe1.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1406/cd/d3e1bc8b5c08.jpg


Amazing deltaic settings!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i711/1406/4d/1d91db70d5e9.jpg










http://i022.radikal.ru/1406/5a/d1c8b71123d2.jpg










http://s58.radikal.ru/i162/1406/8a/af6aae6b5e10.jpg










http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/1406/48/02bd2039e351.jpg










http://s005.radikal.ru/i209/1406/e3/9187c78b01ff.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9753/30554402.10/0_17175a_d1811d78_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6105/30554402.3/0_e045a_c693644_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5403/30554402.10/0_17175b_f2d7209d_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9829/30554402.10/0_171764_12d3aa86_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9315/30554402.10/0_171766_f25080f2_XXL.jpg


----------



## Betankur (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, Kremlin looks good.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i527/1407/b9/7e7e5949831e.jpg










http://s013.radikal.ru/i323/1407/4b/39df6086f3bb.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1407/f9/48d83b09dc18.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i643/1407/36/c45951b7c633.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i719/1407/38/5180180a8042.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i606/1407/c4/aa1e1d17abe8.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i709/1407/63/b5060e19b0be.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6606/140844051.0/0_897d4_4343446_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9796/140844051.17/0_104d08_694a33c4_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9515/140844051.14/0_d4386_eec5d649_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6608/140844051.2/0_8d0aa_11d07baa_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6621/140844051.8/0_960de_eb786f9d_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6608/140844051.2/0_8d099_9a36afc1_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9112/140844051.10/0_bf977_a63394f0_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6739/69628126.58/0_93fdb_41d8b3d5_XXL.jpg











[URL="http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6840/69628126.58/0_93fda_2ee72eb8_XXL.jpg"]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6840/69628126.58/0_93fda_2ee72eb8_XXL.jpg[/URL]










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6846/69628126.58/0_93fd8_9cba5547_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6741/69628126.58/0_93fe2_97f07e3c_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6419/140844051.8/0_960ea_203a8102_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6513/140844051.3/0_8e9ef_f5c4c7a4_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6523/140844051.7/0_92d3c_a94029ce_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6521/140844051.8/0_960e9_7a9e94ef_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6513/140844051.6/0_91168_5dd5c83_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9504/140844051.14/0_d439c_84aad808_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6609/140844051.0/0_897d7_6c2543_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Astrakhan oblast*























































http://mordolff.livejournal.com/39125.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_335956283%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_335956285%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_335956284%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://s003.radikal.ru/i204/1408/b2/2f740f22b02c.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s001.radikal.ru/i193/1408/40/4bdcfe835e51.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i626/1408/0e/e359e35907fc.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i440/1409/c8/7012dbab97ec.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i437/1409/48/9bb33b1f0410.jpg










http://s014.radikal.ru/i327/1409/02/d3b62a72b3a7.jpg










http://s56.radikal.ru/i151/1409/71/e03ac7843b33.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://cs540109.vk.me/c540104/v540104932/4e65a/sPNnIhv5M9M.jpg










http://cs540109.vk.me/c540104/v540104932/4e650/9G30yXOJv7w.jpg










http://cs540109.vk.me/c540104/v540104932/4e664/J1bmkNl2Dt4.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_341192570%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_341192569%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_341192568%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s43.radikal.ru/i099/1412/21/0b9bcd7294a4.jpg










http://savepic.org/6569066.jpg










http://savepic.su/4500969.jpg










http://savepic.su/4491753.jpg










http://s60.radikal.ru/i167/1412/89/8f864e184cf1.jpg










http://s018.radikal.ru/i508/1412/86/c573aa0b8716.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_344677314%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_344677312%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_344677313%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_344677311%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_344677317%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_344677315%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i421/1412/24/8500c96e73d1.jpg










http://s012.radikal.ru/i320/1412/1a/58c70fe01f64.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i427/1412/cd/d91d1565080c.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i702/1412/f5/40d60827e9ba.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i707/1412/cc/8ab7564152f5.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341807%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341806%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341805%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341804%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://volg-riv.ru/#!home


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341801%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341800%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341799%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341798%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/tprovince?z=photo-43663671_349341797%2Falbum-43663671_00%2Frev​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_351677543%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_351677544%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_351677539%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_351677541%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev










http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_351677538%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://cs624018.vk.me/v624018989/18ea6/YBvumWT4Rws.jpg










http://cs624018.vk.me/v624018989/18eaf/6QYNJLI4LSg.jpg


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Russia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed. Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/theslim/50318179/69199/69199_original.jpg










http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/theslim/50318179/68731/68731_original.jpg










http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/theslim/50318179/67965/67965_original.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i523/1502/4c/4241dd14110f.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://savepic.org/6270414.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://theslim.livejournal.com/10029.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://weheartpics.com/user/1203787


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i514/1503/cc/eb5a4c7678c9.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i409/1503/67/e45983693b98.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9300/30554402.b/0_1217b4_603eedf_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9320/30554402.b/0_1217b6_bcd08da7_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9648/30554402.10/0_17175d_383b6cb5_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9835/30554402.10/0_171756_fce3bfc7_XXL.jpg


----------



## slimvm (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://autotravel.ru/phalbum/90654/187.jpg










http://autotravel.ru/phalbum/90438/127.jpg










http://autotravel.ru/phalbum/90436/135.jpg










http://autotravel.ru/phalbum/90228/184.jpg










http://autotravel.ru/phalbum/90652/138.jpg​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://theslim.livejournal.com/10482.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/astra30?z=photo-37473293_371860956%2Falbum-37473293_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6501/12084196.3/0_11f87d_9082cf81_orig.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6844/12084196.3/0_11f87e_c4198cde_orig.jpg


----------

